# "Reprogrammed" Ford Head Unit (ACM)



## FordEscape (Nov 23, 2014)

*Background (OEM)*
The OEM system in my '14 Escape is the Non-Sony "Premium" version, so it does not have any external OEM amp or DSP; component tweeters/woofers front and rear + a center top-of-dash speaker (thus known as the "9-speaker system"); no OEM sub. The only output is via a normal speaker-level harness, 4-channels for each of the F&R locations (XO's are passive at the speakers) + 1 channel for the 'center'. 

Audio controls are via 8" touch screen, dash controls, steering wheel controls and/or voice command. In Ford parlance the module with the receiver, amp and CD player is called the Audio Control Module (ACM).

PicoScope plots of the frequency response of my OEM HU are in this post http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/3661137-post117.html showing the expected 'OEM bass-boost / high frequency roll-off' which varies based on volume setting.

*Reprogrammed ACM - The Possibility*
Starting with some posts on this forum I began to hear it is possible to "reprogram" the Ford ACM. Two specific possibilities were of interest to me:

Defeat the OEM EQ so that the output is "flat" across the spectrum at all volume settings.
Change the OEM output to variable-volume low-level output (i.e. "pre-amp" output).
The first (flat EQ at all volume settings) was of particular interest as that would allow me to change my volume with all the convenient OEM controls without any 'compromise' relative to the calibration level of my MS-8. The change to low-level output was of less interest since I can use either with the MS-8, but thought it would be interesting to try.

After much research I was at a dead-end on the reprogramming possibility due to lack of required equipment, some concern (justified or not) about the required "hex-code-edits" I was able to source, and a bit of trepidation about me undertaking the process even if I could get the required equipment & software.

Then, again through a post on this forum, I got a 'lead' on a vendor offering ACM reprogramming services and reprogrammed ACMs for sale. For now I'm going to refer to that vendor as "Mr RACM" (Reprogrammed ACM). Mr RACM offers those services relating to both audio and NAV 'upgrades' for late Ford modules as used in the Focus, Fusion and Escape.

*Reprogrammed ACM - My Experience*

I contacted Mr RACM and after email and telephone discussions decided to purchase a used ACM which had been reprogrammed for flat EQ and variable volume low-level output. The price was IMHO reasonable for the potential benefits at $170 delivered. An option was presented to reprogram my ACM, but with all of the back-and-forth shipping the cost difference was small, there would be no audio in my car during the process, so I decided to not go that route. I received the unit from Mr RACM very promptly, it was well-packed for shipping and when installed worked fine just as promised.

Prior to connecting the new ACM to my MS-8 and recalibrating the total system I connected my PicoScope to measure the voltage range of the output and generate plots showing the expected flat EQ at various volume settings. The test procedure was identical to that I ran on my OEM ACM, described in the post linked above.
Voltage out peaked at about 3.5 volts using a variety of 0dB test tones at maximum volume - no problem with that.
No clipping was observed with 50Hz and 1kHz (0dB) test tones at any level - no problem with that.
20Hz - 20kHz sweeps showed full reproduction - no problem with that.
However, when tested at 6 different volume settings I observed a definitely varying EQ curve across the spectrum with both 20Hz - 20kHz sweeps and with pink and white noise - _*Houston, we have a problem*_.
At this point I of course contact Mr RACM and sent him my plots. He was at a loss to explain my findings and acknowledged he does not have equipment to generate such data. Mr RACM confirmed that he had done the reprogramming necessary to achieve "flat EQ" as provided to him by his "Ford Engineer" sources and related that he had other satisfied customers. Mr RACM offered to accept a return of the unit I purchased with refund of the purchase price and 1-way shipping (I pay the return shipping). While I really wanted to find a solution to get the desired result of an ACM with flat EQ at all volume settings, Mr RACM could not offer any other option giving hope of that so I returned the unit. I want to stress that all of our exchanges remained very civil and professional throughout and I accepted his return offer as reasonable .... I'm willing to write-off the return shipping as a small cost of 'lesson learned'.

*Your Input Requested*
If you've stuck with me to this point, I'm asking for your 'independent' assessment of the reprogrammed ACM plots below. The first 6 are the 20Hz-20kHz sweeps at volume levels ranging from 3/25 to 25/25 (maximum), then white noise at max volume and finally pink noise at max volume.

Does this data show what you would expect to see if the EQ were "flat at all volume settings"?
Is there some flaw in my test method that makes it un-representative of what I'm trying to measure?
I post and ask because I'm not 100% confident that my 'assessment' is correct and want to know if/where I am failing to see something I should see. I'd really hoped for a positive outcome and would like to know if the shortcoming is mine or, in spite of his best efforts, Mr RACM's.

And if the 'problem' is real as I perceive it, I'm unable to determine if the failing was due to the specific ACM involved, a misunderstanding of what constitutes "Flat EQ" by Mr RACM, or what. That, combined with the reasonableness that I feel he exhibited, is why I'm careful to not slam/flame Mr RACM in any way and note that YMMV. 

*Thanks in advance for your input*


































































edit - apology for the wonky image sizes, I've yet to figure out how to control that in forum posts


----------



## Phil Indeblanc (May 27, 2015)

By it being "non-Sony"do you think the HU portion is made by a different brand than the Sony version? This would be interesting to at least some folks.


----------



## FordEscape (Nov 23, 2014)

Both the CD player mechanism and the main receiver/amp circuit board in *my* OEM ACM are labeled "Sanyo Automedia". I've read that the ACM is "the same component" for _all_ '13-'15 Escape entertainment systems with only internal programming changed to fit each application (suggesting that the "Sony" part of "Sony" systems is the amp/DSP and maybe speakers after the ACM) _but I do not know if that is correct_.

I had to partially dis-assemble my ACM (remove the CD player mechanism, the mylar ribbon-cable interconnect is 'sporting') to find the Sanyo labels etched on the circuit boards.

I did not open the "Mr RACM" ACM to see what components it contained. AFAIK there's no way to determine the vendor/supplier of the ACM from the outside. 

I'd be interested to know if anyone has themselves laid eyes on the internals of a "Sony System" ACM in a '13+ Focus, Fusion or Escape to see the labels on the circuit boards.


----------



## Phil Indeblanc (May 27, 2015)

Excellent info!!!!
Your efforts and discoveries are much appreciated , I'm sure more so by those that have these systems.


----------



## unix_usr (Dec 4, 2013)

I can confirm with absolute certainty, that the ACM in the base, the my ford touch, and the Sony option for a 2013-2015 focus are identical. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unix_usr (Dec 4, 2013)

The output mode when used with the Sony setup is a flat, fixed (no variable volume) 4colt rms pre-amp output from the front left/right (non fading) speaker outputs. These then feed into the Sony amplifier, which contains its own DSP and tune and reads the vol up/down/mute commands from across can bus (be it sent by steering wheel controls, voice commands, touch screen, or buttons - most audio controls are serial strings or "commands" sent across the can bus. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unix_usr (Dec 4, 2013)

Also - the Sony "premium" audio are indeed different drivers, most are some form of plastic/polyurethane cones with ferrite magnets (imho - the paper/neo oem drivers are a lot nicer)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unix_usr (Dec 4, 2013)

Unlike the Kicker, Revel, Pioneer, and a few other upgraded oem systems for Ford - the Sony one to me is usually a step backwards - I associate it very much like the Sony xplode aftermarket gear versus something like pioneer or jl audio. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hextall 27 (Jan 20, 2010)

Mr RACM LOL aka Jesse aka OEMRadio aka infotaimnet solutions


----------

